# How to copy a picture on ebay?



## clovis

Someone has a real picture postcard listed on ebay that is supposedly a 100 year old image from my hometown.

Personally, I don't think it is from my hometown...but that is another story.

I'd love to have this post card, but at the hefty price of $100...YIKES! I didn't buy an even better picture post card several years ago for $10, so there is no way that I'm paying $100 for this one.

I'd love to copy that picture for future reference, just to see _if_ that building was here, and what it might look like today. 

Even though copying this is for personal use, with a good chance that I'll toss it in the recycle bin after figuring it out, is it wrong to copy it? 

Can anyone tell me what to click to copy and print the image?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Nevada

Did you try right-clicking on the image and selecting "Save Image As"?


----------



## clovis

Nevada said:


> Did you try right-clicking on the image and selecting "Save Image As"?


Yes, but it is saving the entire ebay ad, not just the picture.

As you can tell, I don't know nuthin' about computers.

Any other way to save the pic?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## katydidagain

If right click doesn't work, press "print screen" and paste it into a photo program. You can edit it from there. Or take the saved image and edit that. (If you can enlarge it 1st before saving or clicking, go for it)

ETA: If you have a link, post or PM it and I'll try to help.


----------



## How Do I

I only tried two listings, but....if I opened the listings with Internet Explorer I could save the image directly. Firefox required viewing the source code, finding the image URL and pasting it into the address bar and then hitting enter. Then you could finally save the image. In Firefox, it makes it easier to hold down left click while running the cursor over the image to highlight the picture, then right clicking on the pic and choosing "view selection source" - the URL of the picture is already highlighted for you in the source code.


----------



## Nevada

clovis said:


> Yes, but it is saving the entire ebay ad, not just the picture.


You must be selecting "Save Page As" instead of "Save Image As". You would only see that option if you weren't right-clicking on the image, but elsewhere on the page.


----------



## clovis

I'm using Google Chrome, if that matters.

Here is the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330522430338&category=20208&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1000wt_932


----------



## clovis

BTW, thank you everyone!!!!!!! I am learning as I go!!!


----------



## Solarmom

sounds to me that the picture is secured -and no copying is allowed-probably copyrighted or something-


----------



## arabian knight

Can't right click on the picture to copy. It is a Java Script. That is what it said.


----------



## crispin

here...


----------



## HermitJohn

You mean this one?


----------



## HermitJohn

Oops, looks like Crispin beat me to it, what happens when I have images shut off in my browser for HT website.


----------



## clovis

*That's it!!!!! That is the pic!!!!!!*

How did you do that?????


----------



## clovis

BTW, how many of you have uttered the thought:

"That Clovis is just too dumb for words?"

LOL!


----------



## crispin

clovis said:


> BTW, how many of you have uttered the thought:
> 
> "That Clovis is just too dumb for words?"
> 
> LOL!


Most people know very little about computer tech, your not dumb.


----------



## Heritagefarm

katydidagain said:


> If right click doesn't work, press "print screen" and paste it into a photo program. You can edit it from there. Or take the saved image and edit that. (If you can enlarge it 1st before saving or clicking, go for it)
> 
> ETA: If you have a link, post or PM it and I'll try to help.


Yep, that's how you do it. "If it shows up on your computer screen, you can grab it. If it comes out of your speakers, you can grab it."


----------



## katydidagain

Neat picture! Report back if it's from your hometown.


----------



## texican

I use XNView... it's free, and allows you to capture protected images. Several courthouse sites I visit won't allow saving, without aa buck a page. I can open XNView > Tools > Capture Screen. Then edit out the effluvia and Save. Saves me the trouble of having the image saved, then opening the program, finding it, then working with it... it's right there and easy to find.


----------



## clovis

Again, thank you all so much!!!

One thing I love about this site is how much a person can learn...and I am very appreciative of your time and help!!!!


----------

